# Question for new cruze & mylink



## SVKB (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you mean the bluetooth symbol in the upper right corner? That will turn blue when a device is connected. I think the bluetooth button on the homescreen will "activate" once a device is connected. Same goes for the aux. 

Our car isn't home right now to test or I'd run out and check.


----------



## jjstandardz (Mar 26, 2014)

SVKB said:


> Do you mean the bluetooth symbol in the upper right corner? That will turn blue when a device is connected. I think the bluetooth button on the homescreen will "activate" once a device is connected. Same goes for the aux.
> 
> Our car isn't home right now to test or I'd run out and check.


Umm it's the regular sized boxes. I'll have to play with it maybe pair my phone somehow


----------



## SVKB (Mar 2, 2014)

jjstandardz said:


> Umm it's the regular sized boxes. I'll have to play with it maybe pair my phone somehow


If you haven't paired your phone yet, all the bluetooth options will be greyed out. Go into your configuration to pair a phone.

This is a pretty good step by step if you're unsure.

http://www.gm.ca/media/infotainment/chevrolet/en/ccr/2012_Chevrolet_Bluetooth_Pairing.pdf


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi jjstandardz,

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new purchase! Please feel free to reach out to our infotainment team for any questions you may have about your MyLink radio. Their number is 855-478-7767 and they’re open from 8AM until 10PM seven days a week. Also if you have any other questions about your Cruze, don’t hesitate to contact us. We can be reached via private message if needed!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jjstandardz (Mar 26, 2014)

SVKB said:


> If you haven't paired your phone yet, all the bluetooth options will be greyed out. Go into your configuration to pair a phone.
> 
> This is a pretty good step by step if you're unsure.
> 
> http://www.gm.ca/media/infotainment/chevrolet/en/ccr/2012_Chevrolet_Bluetooth_Pairing.pdf


i paired it and it now works like a charm!

Hi jjstandardz,

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new purchase! Please feel free to reach out to our infotainment team for any questions you may have about your MyLink radio. Their number is 855-478-7767 and they’re open from 8AM until 10PM seven days a week. Also if you have any other questions about your Cruze, don’t hesitate to contact us. We can be reached via private message if needed!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


Great, thanks! Are there owners manuals available online? my car didnt come with one )=


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi jjstandardz,

You can access your vehicle Owners Manual online at my.chevrolet.com. This site will also enable you to keep track of any service update information listed for your vehicle. Let us know if you have more questions!

Amber N. (assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jjstandardz (Mar 26, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi jjstandardz,
> 
> You can access your vehicle Owners Manual online at my.chevrolet.com. This site will also enable you to keep track of any service update information listed for your vehicle. Let us know if you have more questions!
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks this website is great, im really impressed.


----------



## gthompson388 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes they will be grayed out entill you plug something into the port or pair a device, then they show up in color


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jjstandardz said:


> Awesome thanks this website is great, im really impressed.


You're more than welcome jjstandardz! Glad to have helped! 

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sunset460 (Apr 16, 2017)

it worked its paired now and not grayed out (bluetooth) oh the home menu, didnt think of the steering wheel speak button, as soon as i pushed it, it started pairing thanks chevy cruse 2014


----------

